#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  просьба Брахмы

## Кхантибало

Некоторое время назад через систему личных сообщений один из участников форума задал мне несколько вопросов по одной строфе из Канона. 
Может кого-то ещё заинтересует разбор, который мы провели.

Строфа:
‘‘Uṭṭhehi vīra vijitasaṅgāma,
Satthavāha anaṇa [aṇaṇa (rūpasiddhiṭīkā)] vicara loke;
Desassu [desetu (syā. kaṃ. pī. ka.)] bhagavā dhammaṃ,
Aññātāro bhavissantī’’ti.

Найден такой перевод: 
Воспрянь, о герой, победившей в битве! Странствуй, Наставник, ничем не обязанный миру.
Учи же Дхамме, Благословенный. Найдутся те, кто поймёт.

*Вопрос:* насколько правильный это перевод?

*Ответ:*
Немного уточню некоторые слова.
Uṭṭhehi - встань.
Satthavāha - дословно "вожатый каравана". Эпитет Будды.
anaṇa - свободный от долгов.
vicara loke - странствуй по миру.
Я не уверен, что anaṇa относится к loke (в мире), что "ничем не обязанный миру".

В подкомментарии к виная питаке "Vajirabuddhi-ṭīkā" даётся такое объяснение
Kāmacchandaiṇassa abhāvato aṇaṇa.
здесь слово aṇaṇa объясняется как отсутствие чувственных желаний. Т.е. отсутствие долгов тут в переносном смысле - когда ты должен, ты не свободен.

Aññātāro bhavissantī - здесь не говорится "поймут", тут дословно "некоторые появятся". смысл видимо в том, что появятся отдельные люди, которые смогут понять и практиковать учение.

Вообще этот фрагмент несколько раз встречается в суттах и виная питаке. Например, Махападана сутта (ДН 14)
http://www.palicanon.org/en/sutta-pi...e-lineage.html

Arise, hero, victor in battle, leader of the caravan, traverse the world!
Teach, O Lord, the Dhamma, and they will understand

(переводчик не перевёл слово anaṇa :-)

Также это есть в Маджджхима Никае - Bodhirājakumārasuttaṃ - PTS страница M II.93 

*Вопрос:* что означают слова в скобках?
*Ответ:* 
в квадратных скобках - альтернативные варианты написания этого слова в других изданиях Типитаки.

Desassu [desetu (syā. kaṃ. pī. ka.)] означает, что Desassu написано только во VRI типитаке, во всех остальных изданиях (сингальской, тайской, камбоджийской, PTS) в этом месте desetu.

по поводу того, как правильнее - anaṇa или aṇaṇa - в разных местах типитаки написано по-разному. например в Виная Питаке чаще aṇaṇa, в сутта питаке и так и так... 

*Вопрос:* были ли в оригинале знаки препинания, которые мы видим в этой строфе?
*Ответ:* нет, знаков не было.

Если есть что добавить или поправки к моим ответам - прошу.

----------

Ittosai (06.01.2013), Vladiimir (06.01.2013), Маркион (06.01.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Aññātāro bhavissantī - здесь не говорится "поймут", тут дословно "некоторые появятся".


Aññātāro не означает "некоторые". 
Aññātāro - это имен. падеж, мн. ч. от *aññāta(r)* - тот кто знает, тот кто понимает, знающий, знаток. 
(Не путать с aññatara (один, некий, некоторый и т.д…)!) 

[PED] *aññātar* [n. ag. to ājānāti] one who knows, a knower of ...
[CPD] *aññāta(r)*, m. [sa. ājñātṛ], one who understands or knows (the truth); 

Соответственно, и переводим как-нибудь так:
"Знающие (понимающие) появятся" или "найдутся те, кто понимает" и т.п.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.01.2013), Кхантибало (07.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть перевод Анана такой на тибетский, но не уверен, еще варианты есть

mnyes par byed pa - to serve, make glad, give pleasure [JV] 

 mnyes par byed pa - to show esteem; {bsnyen bkur rab tu zhus shing gus pas mnyes par byas} delighted in honoring and showing their esteem [ry]

----------

